# SanDisk Cruzer Flash Drive Not Working Properly



## Haxial (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a 32gb SanDisk Cruzer that I purchased recently that has been giving me a lot of issues recently. It has been freezing up explorer.exe when I try to access it in some way and the pulsing red light will start to spastically pulsing.

I have tried to fix this problem by passing the SanDisk 7 times with ones and the zeros. This didn't fix it so next I found the device in the device manager and uninstalled the drivers, restarted my computer, then reinstalled the computer. This didn't seem to fix my problem either; it seemed to be fixed temporarily, both times, but always reverts back to being inaccessible and freezing explorer.

Has anyone encountered this problem, and been able to fix it? I would appreciate any help.

Thanks,

-Haxial


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test it on another PC. If the problem continues, the drive is faulty. Just based on the LED activity alone, I'd say it is faulty.


----------



## Haxial (Jul 26, 2011)

I did test it on multiple machines. It, ultimately, exhibited the same problems no matter what machine it was on. Sometimes I could get it to work for a while, but never permanently.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Haxial :wave: 

As you recently bought the drive, take/send it back for replacement/refund - I had the same thing with an 8Gb-drive and it was replaced with a working one within 7 days.


----------

